# okchris's 1966 Seabreze



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: okchris's 1966 Seabreeze or Sea Breeze ???*

Thanks for contacting me about the boat, I get stopped all the time when launching it at the ramp or on the water. Unfortunately, I cant credit myself for a majority of the hard work involved it rebuilding it.  (The boat is actually Seabreze on the title)

The History goes like this: The hull was found on the side of the road by my friend Mike, who has built a couple boats in the past. He loved the lines on the boat and beat on the owner's door until he sold it to him. He then stripped it down to the hull and chopped the front down with the help of some friends, with a vision to create the perfect flats skiff. Then steps in another friend Jason. He "adopted" the boat and decided he would take on the task of rebuilding the boat. After tons of research and scoping out many expensive poling skiffs, he decided on a simple layout and went to work.  He patched fiberglass, put in a new stringer, added the decks on the front and back, re-gelcoated, rub-rails, and more. And I might add, he did an AMAZING job. The finished product was a really simple skiff with a 7-foot front casting deck, 3-foot rear deck, completely open underneatch both decks.  We added the 20hp Merc to the tall transom, and it ran great from the start.  Drafted around 6-7 inches, floated in a bit less, poled like a dream, handled chop awesome.











































This quick History doesn't quite do justice to the hard work, beers, and friends' efforts put into the boat.  I have added some before and after pictures for anyone who is interested. 

Thanks for inviting me to the forum, I'll be back soon!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for jumping in and adding a bit of history. It would be neat to see some more pictures. Especially before and after shots. I will modify the title to have the correct name.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

OMG - Lapstrake  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Sweet.


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

sorry, here are the pics...hopefully it works


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

now yer talkin'! My kind of engineering right there, crank up the sawzall and get at it. Excellent restore/redesign.  - eric


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

very cool!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

bump... just too cool to let it drop away!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> bump... just too cool to let it drop away!


Good call!

Everytime I see an old unused abused boat I think of this thread.


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Very nice, the layout is pretty close to my boat.


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

you guys are making me sick to my stomach seeing my old boat again?!!  i really wish the wife didnt make me sell it, timing and cash just werent on my side.  and that merc was suchhh a nice setup for the boat.  here is her in action:
sorry for my ugly mug-








my buddy christening her with a nice red in mosquito-


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I really dig this skiff, thanks for bringing it back up!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

cutting the hull with the recip. saw looks like something i would do also except i'd probably be out there at 12:30 at night with all the pissed off neighbors throwing rocks at me ;D definitely a cool boat


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

there's no better time than midnight to be working on a boat. thats where I do my best work...when its dark and no one can see my mistakes


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

wow, nice!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> bump... just too cool to let it drop away!


I second that as well. This post has completely changed the way I look at older boat hulls. Naturally, my new found attitude towards yard boats has annoyed my girlfriend! ;D


----------

